# Have to make a choice between Voviinet & Spectranet



## patkim (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi, I have to make a choice between Vovinet & Spectranet broadband. These are the only two operating in my building in Pune region.
Both have received very poor reviews on public review forums. And both are demanding quarterly payments in advance!
If there are any users of these ISPs on this forum, please share your experience and advice. Thanks.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 7, 2016)

patkim said:


> Hi, I have to make a choice between Vovinet & Spectranet broadband. These are the only two operating in my building in Pune region.
> Both have received very poor reviews on public review forums. And both are demanding quarterly payments in advance!
> If there are any users of these ISPs on this forum, please share your experience and advice. Thanks.


What your needs?
Speed? Unlimited? DC++ support??
Where in Pune??. Area.


----------



## patkim (Aug 7, 2016)

Area is called Jagtap Dairy in Pimpri Chinchwad Corporation area.
 As far as need goes any plan with upto 8 - 10 GB per month is more than sufficient. 
These are the only two in the building right now. They have comparable plans and similar priced.
Others like Airtel have refused as they don't have their cables running in that building premises.


----------



## swojas (May 10, 2017)

Suggest me a good isp in pune camp sachapir street plz reply fast


----------

